# Betrug durch Media shop



## SaBau (18 November 2012)

Wer hat Erfharung mit Zahlungsverweigerung vertraglich unvereinbarter Gebühren dieser Firma - wirbt für Fitnessgeräte mit 3 Raten ohne Zusatzkosten, diese belaufen sich dann aber auf 20 Euro!!
Versandkosten und Versicherung mag noch angehen, aber eine Administrationsgebühr taucht nirgendwo auf. Was kann man machen ohne eine Prozesskostenlawine zu erhalten???


----------



## BenTigger (18 November 2012)

Antworten auf diese direkte Frage sind schon im Bereich der unerlaubten Rechtsberatung. Umfrage daher gelöscht und Thread gesperrt.
Bitte einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens befragen...


----------

